# Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and ex-FATA



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/266497-upper-dir-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/266096-karak-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/271630-chitral-district-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/272382-swat-district-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/270462-mansehra-district-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/270821-hangu-district-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/267055-kohistan-district-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/267055-kohistan-district-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/268649-battagram-district-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/267363-malakand-district-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/267024-shangla-district-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/266840-torghar-district-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...shera-charsadda-swabi-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...ally-administrated-tribal-areas-pakistan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/259473-swat-switzerland-pakistan.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/32612-pictures-cities-peshawar.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@Pak-one Now thats some serious work effort lala - Kudos. 

I suggest, you take some more pain and 'hotlink' the images if they are hosted on other websites other than your own account at ie tiny pic , picasa, flicker etc. If those websites, remove these images, they will not be visible here either.

1: Make a folder for each area - download ALL relevant photos & download the WHOLE folder on picasa/tinypic/flicker etc. Then all we have left to do is just to replace the URLs here.

2: I'm willing to help out if needed. Give yourself a month to do it slowly, it'd be worth the effort in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Beautiful! I really need go have a look around over there soon, just endless amounts of natural beauty.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

*District Buner*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

*Buner*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

kohat tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

kohat university.








Tanda dam, kohat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

kohat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

River tochi, FR Bannu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

waziristan.





North waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

north waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

barriers built by wazirs to stop britsih tanks entering into waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

kachkot canal bannu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

jandola, tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

damn beautiful place, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Lake Dudi pat sar, mansehra.










Shandur Top Chitral





Dir,





kumrat valley, dir.





chitral,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

chitral





mansehra,





chitral,





dir,

















chitral,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

dir,
























chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Refreshing pics. heavenly places with breath taking natural beauty in FATA & KP

chitral and dir are exceptionally heavenly natural


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

*Abottabad*

































thundiani, abbotabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

thundiani, abootabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

ayubia, abbotabad.





ayubia-nathiagali





ayubia national park, abbotabad.




ayubia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Keep posting these marvelous refreshing pics bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

shandur pass, chitral.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

upper kaghan vally,
















saiful mulak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

As usual marvelous pics


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Panjpir, swabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## natee

Impressed with Tank's barriers nice job


----------



## pkuser2k12

Mashallah . very beautiful places

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COMSATS--*Abbottabad *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On the way to Bannu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Battgram

Credits: Shehzaad Maroof Khan






.
Manzer Khel




South Waziristan




Kaniguram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Gali Baniya village en route to Thandiani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

at Sardaryab Fish Hut. Charsada

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Governer House Nathia Gali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*This is Tirah valley, Orakzai Agency.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Marghuzar - Minogra - Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bakhshali Village Canal... Mardan


----------



## ghazi52

Bilal Masjid, Mardan


----------



## ghazi52

Deesan Pastures, Upper Swat Valley, Khyber-Pakhtoonkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hope Peace fully returns soon to Swat & its people*
_image hosted on *flickr*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Near Kawai village

..


----------



## ghazi52

KPK....






..
..


----------



## ghazi52

*Sajikot Waterfall, Havelian, Abbottabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Wana town of Fata






irrigation project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.




.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Governor's Lodge at Nathiagali






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Parachinar

*


----------



## haviZsultan

ghazi52 said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .


Jamrud is the most urbanized and modern town of FATA. It has less significantly less unemployment, lack of education in this town. In fact it even has a women's college called Jamrud Womens college which was attacked by the Taliban. Khyber itself has a literacy rate of 34%, higher than FATA's average. Shahid Afridi is from said region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LonE_WolF

Sajikot, Havelian KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sara saeed

Nice effort , keep it up !


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.
.KPK
.






TCKP | Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pakistan








.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

some breath taking natural pics. upload more scenic pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faizan Qadeer

WOW Very Beautiful indeed . maza agya daikh kay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................
....
*The beautiful Oghi, Mansehra
*




_
.
... . . . . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

wah manshera is so lush green and beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> wah manshera is so lush green and beautiful


Yes indeed I visited there.

........History.

There are several theories as to the name of Mansehra. One is that the word 'Mansehra' is actually the Hindi word "Mahaan Sehra" means the flowers in abundance. whereas the more popular version is that it is named after the main town's founder, Man Singh, a governor during the time of Maharaja Ranjit circa mid-19th century.

The area now called Mansehra remained under the rule of various emperors and governments, from Ashoka, via the Afghans, the Turks and down to present Pakistani rule.
........
....




.
.
.
.



.......

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## [Bregs]

damn beautiful places specially the last one above

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Camp at Mahudand lake, Kalam, Swat

Credits: Muhammad Rafi Ullah‎

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................................................
خیبر پختونخواTalash Valley, Dir....
.......
...



...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................
_Kalam, Swat




_......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wanderlust

[Bregs] said:


> damn beautiful places specially the last one above



thats nanga parbat



ghazi52 said:


> ............................................................................
> _Kalam, Swat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _......



Is that latest?



ghazi52 said:


> Camp at Mahudand lake, Kalam, Swat
> 
> Credits: Muhammad Rafi Ullah‎



behind those clouds there is a mountain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

ghazi52 said:


>


@karakoram namak mandi yaad aye?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

fakhre mirpur said:


> @karakoram namak mandi yaad aye?


bhulon ga tuh yaad aye gee nah jigar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanderlust

Timeline Photos - Karakoram Travels | Facebook


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................
.Rustam Village. Mardan





............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Humaira Noor

masha Allah......beautiful place


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................................




..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................
Autumn in Shinkiari, Mansehra






...


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................
*Abbottabad*


.



....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................




Damdama Village, Naran,  

........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Indus River near Ghazi, Tarbela Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

xc




mallam jabba




mallam jabba swat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Shangla Top,KP







Malam Jaba Ski Resort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nathiagali







Manshera






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mahondad Lake





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Koshangol, Kurram Agency, Parachinar, FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

amazing places all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Manzer Khel








South Waziristan







Kaniguram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

lalusar lake





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Donga Gali






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dir, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

very beautiful places, great share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shogran Resort, KPK








Lalazar, KPK, 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jandhola.. South Wazirastan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jalkhad Road, Kaghan valley, KPK,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Takht Bhai Ruins

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Risalpur Nowshera bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mokshpuri Top, KPK,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Valley, Upper Dir, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attock fort and Indus river bridge (Also border between Punjab and KPK)






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kunhar River, Kaghan, KPk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Ancient historical places of KP Documentary


----------



## ghazi52

South Waziristan in winters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba Ski Resort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*At height of 9941 ft - 
Chopri Top, Parachinar

*




B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Naran Town

Todays Pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tanda Dam, Kohat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Landi Kotal, FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zeeran Village, Parachinaar, FATA






Tirah Adam Khel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Batagaram, KPK






Shogran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Dassu, Kohistan, KPK

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lalazar Hotel, Shogran, Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Parachinar








Orakzai Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Javad

The lush green meadows and mountains of the Swat Valley, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa | By Murtaza Mahmud [2048x760] x-post /r/ExplorePakistan by John Lorimer, on Flickr




Mastuj, Chitral - Pakistan by Omair Muhammad, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Javad

Gabeen Jabba, Swat by mujtaba ezaz, on Flickr




Beautiful Misty Morning by mujtaba ezaz, on Flickr
Kundi, Kohistan Gali

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Javad

Best WaterFall Of Pakistan by Khwaja Saeed, on Flickr
Jarogo Waterfall, Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Allai Valley, Battgram, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Jamrud Fort, FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Cadet college Razmak.
















Khushal House (Front); Bilal / Ghazali House (Right)








Tochi Valley FATA...







Orakzai Agency FATA

*.*





Officer’s Quarters (BOQs) at Razmak Camp – 1930s

The British Army had set up their military camps at Razmak prior to partition. The favourable weather conditions and terrain that the valley had to offer was useful for their military exercises.








Charles Street, Razmak Camp – 1936

By building roads that pierced through the lofty mountains alongside springs boiling forth their salty water, they transformed Razmak into a beautiful hamlet with houses resembling those in the countryside of England. It can be said, without a doubt that Razmak was heaven on earth.







Officers Mess at Razmak Camp – 1936

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Nahakki Tunnel, FATA

Credits: FWO










_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Javad

Crossing the galcier Naran. Mansehra Pakistan by Nayyar Shahzad, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Manoor valley, Mansehra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Dassu




Takht-e-Bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Kumrat Valley




Hindukash




Bakshar gol lake




Climbing Tirch Mir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Javad

Documentary on Tirah Valley.
According to the narrator Tirah Valley has never been shown in such detail by any tv channel till date. Enjoy the video: 






Here is a documentary on Khyber Pass by same person!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Visited 3 different valleys for potential tourist resorts. Morra valley in Elahi & Choor in Palas Tehsil are most beautiful spots on this earth. By opening new resorts, pressure will be off existing resorts & employment opportunities will be created for local people :: Imran Khan.













































__

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Swat River passing through Bahrain, KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Beautiful and well furnished Government Rest Houses are OPEN for public in Galiyat Booking # 0992331531*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

ghazi52 said:


> Visited 3 different valleys for potential tourist resorts. Morra valley in Elahi & Choor in Palas Tehsil are most beautiful spots on this earth. By opening new resorts, pressure will be off existing resorts & employment opportunities will be created for local people :: Imran Khan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __



Those mountains in the background look very similar to Canadian rockies, what a gem of a place.


----------



## Path-Finder

Just saw this its in Turkish and it's a throw back into the past of gun making in Dara area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bajaur agency, FATA


----------



## ghazi52

Latest pic of Nathiagali 






Kalabagh PAF Base camp.


----------



## ghazi52

Shangla , KPK


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba ski resort is currently partially functional. The main hotel resort complex will open in 2019.

Two 800 meter ski runs (reopened)
4 chairlifts (rebuilt)
*60 room five-star hotel (under construction)*
25 room three-star hotel (under construction)
Ice skating rink (under construction)
Ghorband Valley trekking/cross country trail (open)
Sabonev Valley trekking/cross country trail (open)

*The five- star hotel* will include 112 rooms with multiple restaurant facilities, cafes, banquet halls, conference hall facilities, and temperature controlled swimming pool, spa and fitness centers. Roof top restaurants and penthouse suites offer a beautiful view of the picturesque mountains in a luxurious setting.


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba Ski Resort








Shangla Top








Mahodand


----------



## ghazi52

Rang De Swat Campaign has been launched in Swat. According to this Program, Walls of all Bazaars and prominent areas in District Swat will be converted into beautiful paintings and calligraphy. Expert artists are canvassing their ideas and thoughts. The aim is to make Swat allurable as well as recall our values and customs. Calligraphy and Art are powerful tool to reflect Culture, Heritage and Beauty of a Society.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Parachinar this week.










Nathiagali this week


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Sports Complex had been completed with a total cost of of Rs. 164 Million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chikai, Tarbela Lake, Haripur


----------



## ghazi52

BAJOUR ... FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mahodand Lake, Swat Valley.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Waziristan in October 1937









The caption on the verso of the photograph reads 'Captain Mackenzie's house at Abbottabad'. Abbottabad was founded in 1853 by Major James Abbott, the first Deputy Commissioner of the Hazara District (1847-53). 






Khyber Pass NWFP in 1878








FORT JAMRUD AT ENTRANCE TO KHYBER PASS - c1880's


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

THANDIANI, ABBOTTABAD






RECENT IMAGES OF ABBOTTABAD AND SURROUNDING AREAS RECENTLY..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Jinnah Basic School & College. Mansehra *


----------



## ghazi52

Village Alizai lower Kurram agency and Speen Ghar (White Mountain)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Next to Jazbanda Valley, Upper Dir, KPK












Degree College Parachinar, Parachinar, FATA



Wana..FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Army public school *Parachinar *has started regular classes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cadet College Razmak North Waziristan.*
The college was founded by PM Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto, in the late 1970s during his visit to Miranshah, North Waziristan agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

BAJOUR


----------



## ghazi52

*KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA | Malam Jabba Ski Resort *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Swat Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bajaur, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stunningly beautiful 
Way to Ratti Gali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The blue river of Kumraat *valley..*
Upper Dir District.. KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Mahodand Lake-Swat, 
Pic by Amir Cheema

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Masjid Chitral


----------



## ghazi52

*Governor House KP to serve as extension of Peshawar Museum*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dhoodipath , Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Kumrat, Jaazbanda & Lamotai, The Undiscovered Shire of Pakistan
by Furqeee







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Batakundi, near Naran, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Malam Jabba Ski Resort*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

COLOURS OF KHYBER-PAKHTUNKHWA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Old Banyan Tree - Chained for over 100 years *





There’s a Banyan Tree in Pakistan which has been locked-up and chained massively for the last 100 years. There’s a whole story behind the incident that leads the tree to be chained and never to be opened again. The work of the poor tree is to save humans from the hot shade of the sun, but this particular tree ended up creating problems for itself.

The incident goes all the way back to the British government’s tenure in Pakistan. The region where the tree is situated is LandiKotal Cantt, KPK (former FATA). The tree was specifically captured and chained in 1893 by a British Army Administrator named James Squid. It is said that under the influence of alcohol, General Squid thought that the tree was moving towards him — which was enough for him to take as a threat.


----------



## ghazi52

Naran;Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Damadam, Naran, KPK


----------



## ghazi52

Naran,Kaghan Valley, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## ghazi52

Batakundi, near Naran, KPK


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Makeen road WANA. South Waziristan KP.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty valley — in Kumrat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa






At CM House - KPK House.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saif ul Malook lake on 26.10.2018

Captured by M. Asif Khan


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1st ever Drag Race will take place on 18th November in Regi Lalma Peshawar...........


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of Kohat Tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kaghan Valley, KPK. August 2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Terbela Dam 




*
Gabral*
*








Khar Bajaur agency



*


----------



## ghazi52

Saif ul Malook Lake,
Now a days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

Damadam, Naran, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam, Haripur District, KPK


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan Valley Suspension Bridge


----------



## ghazi52

Chakdara Fort, North-West Frontier Province (KPK) - c.1920's


----------



## ghazi52

*Malam Jabba
Swat valley January 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A perfectly calm crisp and clear day besides River Kunhar, Naran.
Dec 28, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ayoun bamborat road *Chitral.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Micro Hydel Power Plant (MHP) providing cheap and round-the-clock electricity to the citizens in the beautiful and next major tourist destination, Kumrat.

1,000 MHPs will be constructed by PTI Government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Parachinar,* distt Kurram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba, Swat 

Photo credit: Hanan Khaleeq Photography


----------



## ghazi52

Mukshpuri Top, KPK,


----------



## ghazi52

Road Towards 
Malam Jabba







Kalam






.

Foreign tourist Eva in Swat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Invites You to the Land of Hospitality, Culture, Tradition, History, heritage and mesmerizing landscapes.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari tunnel








Khagan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attock Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

@waz @Dubious 
Could you please change the title. There is no FATA anymore


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Dir, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Upper Dir, KP


I really wanna explore around the province some more. Spend most of my time in Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ushu Valley, Kalam KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Utror, Swat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba, Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GABRAAL Gorge
Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khan Klub. PHOTO: EXPRESS

PESHAWAR: Khan Klub – built over 200 years ago in heart of Peshawar city – has started losing its centuries-old architecture due to changing weather, earthquakes and its use as flour warehouses and trading hub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Razmak North Waziristan






Location : Towards Lowari Pass, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ladha District South Waziristan. 

Summer 








and winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

someone need to edit thread title . there is no FATA in pakistan now .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

My village wedding dish cooking in progress.. *Katwa*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Ladha District South Waziristan.
> 
> Summer



FATA(now merged with KPK) have about 19.5% of it's landmass covered with forests, the greenest after KPK(21% forest area) and after AJK(about 35% forest area). 

The showing of different saplings of trees in Bajaur, Khyber, South Waziristan, North Waziristan, Orakzai, Kurram, Mohmand and Orkazai Agency during monsoon and spring tree plantations campaigns had helped augmented forestry cover up to *19.5 percent of total land* area 0.53 million (excluding alpine pasture) in FATA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Kunhar river from walnut lodges Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> My village wedding dish cooking in progress.. *Katwa*


*kutway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*North Waziristan
*
North Waziristan District is a former agency of defunct Federally Administered Tribal Area and now a district in Bannu Division of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province in Pakistan. It is the northern part of Waziristan, a mountainous region of northwest Pakistan, bordering Afghanistan and covering 4,707 square kilometres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ps3linux

Few years back drove to charsadda to visit someone living in the sugar mill colony. Coming from motorway a right turn near the corner of this beautiful mosque, the road though small is scenic with a canal on its right side goes all the way to mardan district. This path on my lest caught my sight and I named it as "Sad Road" captured the same path in three different seasons.
The mosque:

Summer








Fall








and winter with its fog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ps3linux

Few years back I had to visit my in-laws old family house located in the historical Qissah Khawani Bazaar Peshawar, the house captivated my sight upon first sight. It was originally built by a Hindu gold smith in the early part of 19th century, later it remained the residence of Afghan ambassador. It came to possession of my in-laws in the 20th century. I called this visit as History Revisited. The house though magnificent has lost lot of the original beauty due to poverty and neglect of the residents. Nonetheless history of our country.

A lamp holder, for old style oil lamp outside the house






Main Entrance door, notice the intricate wood carving which has stood strong for over 200 years.







Another view of the intricate woodwork on main door.







Glass-work on the ceiling. Baithak (drawing room)







This was the place where idols were placed for charm and worship.







Master Bedroom Ceiling







Another view of the beautiful glass-work on the ceiling of master bedroom







Main lobby ceiling and its beautiful glass work







I did not really understand the reason for this arrow on the ceiling, till I showed the photo to my late grand father, who came to Pakistan in 1948 from India. He told me that this arrow points towards East the "Sacred" direction.







Wall Carvings
Intricate carvings on the wall








more carvings on the wall







Beautiful wood-work on the pillar of master bed.







Airduct (roshandaan), all made from wood







Wood Partition







Intricate wood-work on the roshandaan(ventilation-duct)







Getting old and rusty but still standing strong, woodwork which has stood strong for over 200 years.







Another roshandaan (ventilation-duct)







Another door of the house, astounding wood-work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ps3linux

More of it.

Storage room ceiling (glass-work), Exceptional.







Wooden door of the storage room, grain used to be store in this room






Hidden Room Ceiling with its glass-work







Kitchen ceiling, it is all glass-work but there is large amount of dust and oils deposited on this glass-work. Poverty and neglect being the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

South Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malakand Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On the way to Laar kandao,Swat valley.

Picture : Faizan Ahmad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Swat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is Tirah Maidan, Khyber KP
Pc : Abdul Aziz Shah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shawn52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and FATA beautiful.., These two have many many places you must visit once in your life


----------



## ghazi52

The Taj Building in Nowshera, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The scene fizagat lying besides River Swat


----------



## ghazi52

My parents enjoying the beautiful weather of Kumrat Valley. 

Thall village. Kumrat Valley. KP. khyber pakhtunkhwa

August 2018.
Pc : Noman Subhani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Breakfast Time in Kalash 
The history of Kalasha is disputed. Today many hypotheses appear about the origin of the Kalasha tribe of Chitral. Until now two major hypotheses have been strongly developed about the origin of the Kalasha: Indo-Aryan origin and Greek origin. The hypothesis of Indo-Aryan origin is supported by George Morgenstierne, R.C.F. Schomberg Karl Jettmar and Peter Parkes. While other hypothesis give the impression that the Kalasha are relatively recent newcomers or Greeks in origin. This hypothesis was formulated by H. Siiger and is supported by two French anthropologists, Jeans Yves Loude and Viviane Lievre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Tirah* the most attractive and outstanding place like swat,murree,kalam and kaghan etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mahudand Lake, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kurram District Parachinar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Saiful Malook.... Naran.
6th of May 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Limo in the hills - Mansehra Bypass road

April 13 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Valley, Upper Dir

It is one of the scenic valleys of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and a picturesque spot for travelers. Every summer season thousands of tourists from different areas of the country visit to Kumrat valley and enjoy the greenery and cool weather.

Kumrat is covered with green pastures, snow clad mountains, the river Panjkora, foggy mounds and forests are attractions of the region, which serve as habitats for variety of flora and fauna. It is located in the Upper Dir Kohistan region at the back side of which Swat Kohistan area of Gabral is located.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chattar Plain
Hussainabad, Mansehra, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bridge to Ghanool - Few Kilometer before Kewai
Kaghan valley April 14 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Musa ka Musalla peak and kaghan valley seen to the right of it from Manna Meadows Above Ghanool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Can anyone change the title? There is no such entity as FATA


----------



## ghazi52

Naran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan Valley . KP
Pic . Masood Akhtar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Swat Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat valley..KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peak (Booni Zom 6652m) Booni zom is the 2nd highest peak in hinduraj mountains rang 
This view from Qaqlasht 
Booni upper Chitral, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Qibla Lake*
Near Ghazi Interchange , KP
On M1
Pic By: Bakht Bedar


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lake Saif ul Mulook

جیسے جیسے برف پیچھے ہورہی، ویسے ہی عوام کا ڈالا ہوا گند بھی ظاہر ہو رہا 

Pic By: Bakht Bedar


----------



## ghazi52

Bahrain, Swat Valley, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

ghazi52 said:


> Peshawar


is that smog ??


----------



## ghazi52

Might be.


----------



## Imran Khan

@ghazi52 @was @Oscar i think we need to update threads like this title should be KPK only as there is no more FATA now .


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing view of Dodipit sar Lake, Upper Kaghan


----------



## ghazi52

Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Momand District.


----------



## ghazi52

Sardanna Meadows Above Sangar/Ghanool Village Mansehra city in the back - Kaghan Valley 

The peak on top is Kala Thaka - The Mansehra Bypass mountain is the third from the top

May 4 2019

Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru


----------



## ghazi52

The road to some local village in Parachinar during fresh Snowfall ...


----------



## ghazi52

Colors from South Waziristan.
Captured while travelling from Tank to Wana..

The area is quiet beautiful and requires to be projected for tourism...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Three-day Kalash festival, Chilam Josht begins in Chitral next week

May 09, 2019







A three-day Kalash festival, Chilam Josht begins in Chitral next week.

The Kalash community celebrates Chilam Josht in the mid of May every year to welcome the spring season.

The Kalash people are living in Bumburate, Birir and Rumbur valleys of Chitral District. Their culture is unique in the whole world.

A large number of tourists from home and abroad are coming to Chitral to enjoy the festival.

Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and District Administration Chitral have made necessary arrangements to facilitate the tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khanniyan...Kaghan valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naran
Parhena cottages is open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This tunnel is located in Bahadur Khel, Karak of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. . It was on the old road but now the road is closed.
Here, the noble stay in summer especially Ramadan.

And it's feature, that it is cool in the summer and hot in winter!


----------



## ghazi52

Cvc hotel in naran,


----------



## ghazi52

..


----------



## ghazi52

Tirah, KP


----------



## ghazi52

Evening Falls Kumrat Forest, KP


----------



## ghazi52

Maheen Lake 
Spatt Valley 
Kohistan 

Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru


----------



## ghazi52

Jahaz-Banda WaterFall, Upper Dir, Kohistan 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malam-jabba Chairlift in summer, Swat Valley


----------



## ghazi52

Kandol Lake, Utror Valley, KPK, Pakistan 

30 April 2019

Pic By: Kamran Sandhu


----------



## ghazi52

Police established. in South Waziristan , Waziristan


----------



## ghazi52

The place where you first meet Kunhar up n close to the road as you descend in to kaghan valley.







Bamborete Kalash Chitral

Credits : Javed Iqbal


----------



## ghazi52

Naran Valley
Credit : Bakht Bedar





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Lake Saif ul Malook*
Few Days ago Video





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

unsurpassed beauty of kaghan valley, Pakistan

Picture : Muhammad Iqbal Ghangla — with Muhammad Moazam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba Road after Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

چاۓ کا مزہ صرف گلکن میں

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gabral Valley - Swat - May 27 2019
Credit : Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat police created the tourist police squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

بحرین کالام کی طرف جانے والا سیاح محتاط رہیں. تمام راستے ٹریفک کی وجہ سے بلاک ہو چکے ہیں





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Swat police created the tourist police squad.


Is there a Pakistan police thread?


----------



## ghazi52

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Is there a Pakistan police thread?



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-police-news-discussions.251022/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

South Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ghazi Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

ghazi52 said:


> Gabral Valley - Swat - May 27 2019
> Credit : Farooq Umer Seeru


Man you share amazing, Amazing Pics of Whole Country. Respect for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP Govt establishes emergency health unit at Saiful Malook lake*

June 10, 2019







Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has established first of its kind emergency health unit at Saiful Malook lake to provide maximum facilities to tourists.

Talking to newsmen in Mansehra, District Health Officer Dr. Shahzad said emergency health unit at an altitude of 10,578 feet established in order to follow the directives of the Prime Minister Imran Khan.

He said over ten thousand feet height altitude, tourists face breath problems as the oxygen level often remained low.

District Health Officer said department has provided complete staff including a doctor and ambulance available round the clock at the unit to tackle the emergency needs of the tourists.


----------



## ghazi52

Pir baba, Buner, KP


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Ground with Mankial Peak - Kalam - June 16 2019

Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kosht Valley Chitral, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani- Abbottabad- Hazara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dumduma top Meadows - Kaghan Valley 

May 2019

Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru Bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dreegan village neela meadows, Kaghan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Spinkhur Lake - Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Spinkhore Lake - May 2019

Swat Valley

Kalam to Atror 1.5 hour Jeep Ride - Atror to Liddu 20 mins jeep ride - Trek from Liddu to the Lake 2 to 4 hours depending on how fast you go.

Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru


----------



## ghazi52

At Malakand, Batkhela, Khar dheri totakan wala.







Kalam






Road to Mahudand


----------



## ghazi52

View of kunhar and babusar road From DumDuma top - Kaghan Valley

Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru


----------



## ghazi52

*KP Govt launches first ever tourism mobile application*

July 03, 2019







The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has launched the first ever tourism mobile application in Peshawar.

The aim of mobile app is to promote tourist sites and attract maximum tourists both from home and abroad.

The mobile app ‘kp tourism’ will help tourists to plan their trips across the province, discover scenic places and interact with other tourists.

Addressing the ceremony, Provincial Minister for Tourism Atif Khan said the PTI government is heavily investing in tourism sector that will create new jobs, develop the concerned areas and boost the national economy.

He said this will also promote soft image of the country at international level.

Atif Khan said the government is developing infrastructure at the tourist sites and eight billion rupees have been allocated in the new budget for this purpose.

Speaking on the occasion, Special Adviser to Prime Minister on Overseas Pakistanis Syed Zulfikar Bukhari said the federal government will also launch a similar app to promote tourism.

The official logo of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Tourism was also unveiled during the ceremony.


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway near SumarNala.
Kohistan. 10.6.2019.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145391268723343361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145393945628819457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145396617438253056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145398300889223168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145399825829105664


----------



## ghazi52

Saif ul Malook Lake, Today
Kaghan Valley, Mansehra, KPK

Jumma Mubarak


----------



## ghazi52

Why Haripur is your next dream destination. 
Experience the rich culture and history of a Sikh General's namesake town 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Biyari Forest Rest house in 3 different times in 2018. Manoor Valley Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SumarNala...Kohistan.
about 40 to 50 kms from Dasu Kohistan towards Chilas/Gilgit on Karakoram Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road from Nathia Gali to Dunga Gali.
Galiyat Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

River Kabul at Nowshera

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saifulmalook Lake

june 2019

Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru Bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand Lake, Swat Valley, KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Evening at Naltar Valley - June 2019
Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Evening Falls Kumrat Forest, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fatima Khan0007

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> *District Buner*


----------



## Path-Finder

Mahodand Lake, Swat Valley, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad....An hour ago.


----------



## Path-Finder

Swat to Kumrat valley


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Saifullah Lake is just behind famous Mahodand Lake is a mesmerizing lake located in the upper Usho Matiltan Valley about 41 km from Kalam, Swat District, KPK, Pakistan. Saifullah Jaheel is perched amidst the glacial alpine hills, emerald green water, attracts nature enthusiasts from across the country. 

The lake is accessible by a four-wheel-drive vehicle and is often utilized for fishing and boating. During the winter season, Saifullah Lake freezes and covered with heavy snow. However, the best time to go there is in June and July, when alpine flowers like geum, blue poppy, potentilla, and gentian blooms all part of the wild area.


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani....Abbottabad.
Pic Credit: Khurram Shahzad


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt opens Governor House in Nathiagali to the public*
,





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
August 25, 2019



The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Governor House in Nathiagali has opened to the public and is now welcoming bookings. 

The magnificent mansion, located in the idyllic resort town of Nathiagali about 7,922 feet above sea level, will be available to visitors through an online booking facility managed by KP Tourism.

Prime Minister Imran Khan, who had ordered transfer of control of over 80 government-owned rest houses in the province including the Governor, Chief Minister, Speaker and Inspector General houses to the provincial tourism department, shared a video clip of the Governor House on his official Twitter account. 

“These colonial symbols which cost crores annually to the taxpayer in maintenance, are now going to make money for the government,” he wrote.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KP’s Samundar Katha Lake makes for the perfect summer getaway*






The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has opened a new tourist spot in Galiyat in a bid to promote tourism in the country.











*
Samundar Katha Lake, near Barra Gali, is now open for public. This lake has been created artificially amidst mountains, where tourist can enjoy speed boats, zip-lining, and horse riding.*


The Galiyat Development Authority’s spokesperson Ahsan Hameed has said that “we have created a new tourist destination so that visitors coming to Goliath can enjoy it, however, we are trying to further improve it.”













A large number of tourists from all over the country have started visiting the newly-built tourist spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KP Governor House in Nathiagali , Hazara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Abbotabad , KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

@WebMaster @waz @Arsalan @Dubious how many times have I got to highlight this? THERE IS NO FATA! change the title of this and thx @ghazi52 for keeping this updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

E-35 Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Usho valley is situated 8 kilometers from Kalam and 123 kilometers km from Mingora, at the height of 2,300 meters (7,550 feet). Usho is known for its beautiful cloudy and rainy forest. Tourist attraction Mahodand lake is located 27 kilometers from there. In winter, the famous Ushu glacier blocks the only path to the Mahodand lake and this path is only opened again in Summer, when the snow of the glacier melts and the authorities wipe of the remaining snow from the road.








Payee Meadows or Siri Payee Meadows is one of the most beautiful places in Pakistan, which is situated in meadow Payee, near Shogran in Kaghan Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. Siri Paye meadows are just 6 km away from Shogran, a jeep ride, hike or horse ride can take you to the beautiful meadow located at the height of almost 2,895 meters (9,498 ft).

The Payee Meadows is also famous for Payee Lake which is situated in the center of Payee Meadow. The best time to visit this place is the winter when the surrounding of Siri Paye meadow mountains are covered with the snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela_Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gabin Jabbah, Swat Valley
Pic By: Kaleem Khan Bhai
14 Aug 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Izgalo Banda.
Kumrat Valley, Upper Dir KPK


----------



## ghazi52

KIDS FROM JANDRAI, UPPER DIR, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat, KP

Pics by: Azan Khan


----------



## ghazi52

*KPK Govt Announces Kalam-Dir Tourism Corridor*







Ministry of Tourism, Sports, Youth, Culture and Archeology Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has announced a special tourism corridor connecting Kalam to Dir in line with the government’s vision of promoting tourism in the country.

The corridor will be developed with the help of the World Bank, APP reported.

The 114-kilometer long corridor will have 8 prominent resorts along the way. The tourist spots and valleys along the route include Kalam, Anakar valley, Utrore, Gabral, Kumrat, Jahaz Banda, Sheringal and Dir.

A 100km road link will start from Kalam and end at Dir. Another 14-km link will connect Kumrat and Jahaz Banda for easy accessibility to the scenic valley.

Currently, the roads between these spots are in poor condition, however, the new corridor will change the landscape of tourism in the region.

A large number of people don’t prefer to travel to such places mainly because of the road conditions, however, developing road infrastructure will increase the influx of tourists, especially families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Valley


----------



## ghazi52

River Panjkora...Kumrat valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

by Rizwan_Saeed, 

A view of Godhar lake, Desan banda, Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kewaai...Kaghan valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot Kunhar River, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Pir Sohawa to Haripur Road. KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Atrorr Valley, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malana, Kurrum district, KP

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Abbotabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naran
By Khurram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shimla Hill July 2019
Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot, KP







Blue Lake Nalter Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rafting in River Kunhar, Naran KP


----------



## POTTER

ghazi52 said:


> Balakot, KP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Lake Nalter Valley


Naltar valley is in GB not KPK.


----------



## ghazi52

Ushu Forest - Kalam!


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat valley , KP


----------



## ghazi52

Kooh Lake Swat Valley, KP

PC @khwajasaeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral...
.






Life in Lashkargaz Village.

.






A view of the Shawar Shair Village.
.





A family in Laila Rabat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

River Kunhaar... Kaghan valley.


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba
Malam Jabba (also Maalam Jabba) is a Hill Station in the Hindu Kush mountain range nearly 40 km from Saidu Sharif in Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan. It is 314 km from Islamabad and 51 km from Saidu Sharif Airport.

Malam Jabba is home to one of the two ski resorts in Pakistan; the other is at Naltar, Gilgit Baltistan. On the main Madyan-Kalam road, the road turns to the right at Manglor town (12 km from Saidu Sahrif), for the Malam-Jabba Dara which has a series of small villages and settlements like Salanda, Jehanabad, Talegraam, Badar, Ser, Malam, Kishora, Spine Oba, and finally Jabba. Malam is a small village which comes prior to Kishora village on the main Malam-Jabba road. Malam is nearly 17 km from Manglor while Kishora is at 18 km distance. Jabba (12 km from Kishora) is the upper most part of the whole Dara (gorge). The Malam Jabba Ski Resort, owned by the Pakistan Tourism Development Corporation, had a ski slope of about 800m with the highest point of the slope 2804 m (9200 ft) above sea level. Malam Jabba Ski Resort was the joint effort of the Pakistan with its Austrian counterpart. The resort was equipped with modern facilities including roller/ice-skating rinks, chair lifts, skiing platforms, telephones and snow clearing equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Snow
Chitral, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## karakoram

ghazi52 said:


> PESHAWAR


Phase 3 chowk flyover


----------



## ghazi52

Swat at the moment


----------



## ghazi52

Bahrain to Kalam road in Swat nears completion in record time.


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam


----------



## ghazi52

ایبٹ آباد کا مشہور چنار روڈ چار مختلف موسموں میں چار مختلف دل موہ لینے والے مناظر پیش کرتے ہوۓ.



Four season in Abbottabad..


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Garam Chashma road, Chitral, KP


----------



## ghazi52

Naran


----------



## ghazi52

Neela meadows, Naran


----------



## ghazi52

Jahaz Baanda - Kumrat valley - Upper Dir - KP


----------



## ghazi52

On way to Babusar Top, KPK,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kuza Gali
3 Km from Nathiya Gal, Hazara


----------



## ghazi52

Swat valley...


----------



## ghazi52

Badder valley south Waziristan ,KP


----------



## ghazi52

Gol National Park, Chitral KP


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Kalam
Sunrize above mankial
Nov 2019


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan, Khyber Paktunkhwa,


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba
Pc : Farhaat


----------



## ghazi52

Location: Kumrat Valley, Upper Dir,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

ghazi52 said:


> Location: Kumrat Valley, Upper Dir,



This is beautiful.I hope some day, we will have normal relationship so that people across the border can visit such kind of place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Battagram chore meadows, Hazara. KP.


----------



## ghazi52

Shingri Top, Kaghan Valley


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Valley , KP


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Valley, Upper Dir KP


----------



## ghazi52

Saam, Kaniguram, South Waziristan- khyber Pakhtunkhwa,


----------



## ghazi52

Malka Mahaban , Buner KPK is A Tourism Spot, Officially Select By Government of KP and PM Imran Khan for promotion as a one of the few selected #tourist destination


----------



## ghazi52

TEA CULTURE IN PESHAWAR


----------



## ghazi52

*Beautiful scenes from Waziristan after the recent snowfall.


























*


----------



## ghazi52

Naran


----------



## ghazi52

Ooshu, Kalam-; Swat -Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,

Credits: Bilal A. Malhi


----------



## ghazi52

Thall Dir Upper Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
kumrat valley..


----------



## ghazi52

Boyoun Village, Kalam, KP


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat valley, KP


----------



## ghazi52

Saif-ul-Malook.
Naran Valley Khaybar Pakhtunkhwa .


----------



## ghazi52

International Ski Resort, Malam Jabba, KP


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bannu , KP


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

APP Social Media on Instagram: "Swat Valley . . . Photo by @maqsood.akhtar1 . . . #appnews #beautifuldestinations #travelpakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Swat Valley . . . Photo by @maqsood.akhtar1 . . . #appnews #beautifuldestinations #travelpakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com














APP Social Media on Instagram: "Shandur . . . . #appnews #travelpakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Shandur . . . . #appnews #travelpakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Saif Ul Malook Lake . . . #appnews #beautifulpakistan #travelpakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Saif Ul Malook Lake . . . #appnews #beautifulpakistan #travelpakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Tent Pegging in Dera Ismail . . . Photo by @asmarsphotography . . . #appnews #culture #pakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Tent Pegging in Dera Ismail . . . Photo by @asmarsphotography . . . #appnews #culture #pakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com
















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Kalam Valley . . . Photo by @fahadjilani.fj . . . #appnews #beautifuldestinations #travelpakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Kalam Valley . . . Photo by @fahadjilani.fj . . . #appnews #beautifuldestinations #travelpakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com
















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Kumrat Valley . . Photo by @tahamalix . . . #appnews #beautifulpakistan #beautifuldestinations"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Kumrat Valley . . Photo by @tahamalix . . . #appnews #beautifulpakistan #beautifuldestinations". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------

